# Maintaining Rope Perches



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Found this from the Bird Channel.. interesting: Also didn't mention the risk of crop impaction or recommend trimming the fringe.
Maintaining Rope Perches
*Maintain your bird's rope perches, and look for wear and tear
By Jessica Pineda*
_Courtesy Travis & Valerie Ried, Iowa
Rope perches can serve as an exercise toy for your pet bird. 
Rope perches are great because they give pet birds a soft, comfortable place to perch on. Most rope perches are bendable
and you can twist them into any shape. Some rope perches come as boings, so pet birds can exercise as well.
It's also healthy to have different types of perches in your bird's cage in addition to the standard wooden perch. Rope
perches add variety in terms of surface, texture and diameter size for you bird's feet.
Maintaining your bird's rope perches is easy. Rope perches are machine-washable so they can be tossed in with a load of
laundry or in the dishwasher. Rope perches can also soak in a bird-safe cleaning solution and scrubbed as you would a
regular perch. 
Wear & Tear
As with any other bird product, rope perches must be inspected often for wear and tear. A bird can get caught in frayed or
loose threads of rope perches, especially if their toe nails are overgrow. Inspect all rope perches when cleaning your bird's
cage. Check for any loose threads or anything that your bird's nail or toe might get caught in.
If you have smaller birds, such as a lovebird or parrotlet, a rope perch might last years without sign of wear or tear. With
larger birds, the rope perch might become the toy of choice and be ripped to shreds one day. Toss the remains and get a
thicker rope perch for your larger bird._


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As we have so many new members, I think it would be prudent to note the very real danger to budgies when they ingest cotton fibers.

Please refer to this thread:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/288546-dangers-cotton-rope-perches.html*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, that's important to note.. 
Thank you, FaeryBee.


----------

